# Bristol ring road?



## rowan (Feb 22, 2006)

I saw this on the news yesterday and was just interested what people here think of it?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> I saw this on the news yesterday and was just interested what people here think of it?



Um, it's not really a ring? (as in it stops at the river at Avonmouth, at fades into South Bristol at the other end)


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 22, 2006)

If its gets me from S brizzle to Sadley broke faster I'll be a happy bunny. I aint heard anything about it TBH

So whats it all about


----------



## pogofish (Feb 22, 2006)

I thought the Bristol ring road was a bit of a figment of the planners imagination.  Or are they actually proposing to join it all-up?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 22, 2006)

*shrugs shoulders*

MehIdunno


----------



## on_the_fly (Feb 22, 2006)

A link to enlighten you all


plans here


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> If its gets me from S brizzle to Sadley broke faster I'll be a happy bunny. I aint heard anything about it TBH
> 
> So whats it all about


so you'd be whizzing round it anti-clockwise ?

Do they allow motorcycles in the car sharing lanes ?

.


----------



## on_the_fly (Feb 22, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> so you'd be whizzing round it anti-clockwise ?
> 
> *Do they allow motorcycles in the car sharing lanes * ?
> 
> .




Yes and without pillion !


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Yes and without pillion !



*a cyclist says         *


----------



## rowan (Feb 22, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> A link to enlighten you all
> 
> 
> plans here




Thanks, I should have put that on the original post


----------



## Isambard (Feb 22, 2006)

Any money for the needed improvements to rail services in Greater Bristol?
No, I didn't think so.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 23, 2006)

I cant get enough details from that link really but never mind. It looks to me (and not being a fully fledged local yet my knowledge of places are a bit slack ) As if all they are doing is linking the Bath road to the Airport road which TBH aint where the bottlencks I see are. Are there lots of people that travel from Bath round to the Airport side of town. AFA I've seen they are usually travelling into the city centre.   

Next up is it really going to cause any relief to the main bottleneck for me ie the big roundabout on the A38 that feeds into Winterstoke rd, and past the city ground. That is a nightmare, as is getting to it. Not just in the mornings and evenings its all the time.

As for using the dual people lanes on a motorbike I dunno as there aren't any on my route. So i haven't used them. 

You can use the buslanes though. . but in my experience in Bristol on them they are a nightmare cos drivers dont look for bikes on those and pull out on you all the time. They are a nightmare. 

Its much safer to split the lanes in the traffic itself


----------

